# Sno-Way ST-90 w\wireless not responding



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

My Sno-Way is not responding to the wireless remote. Here's what I know.

1. It worked fine when I put it away last spring.

2. New batteries in remote--turns on accoding to instructions with rapid flashes after turn-on.

3. I have power to main solenoid--pump motor spins when the main lugs are shorted with a screw driver. Voltage to ground is over 12 volts.

4. The receiver was resynced with the wireless remote.--After shorting the two prongs, the receiver LED burned steady, followed by 4 flashes, then off. Shorted again to turn LED back on and after pressing one of the remote buttons, the LED went out.

5. Both fuses are OK.

There is NO response to the pump or valves when any of the remote's buttons are pushed. When a button is pushed the remote's LED flash.

Now what do I do for diagnostics?

Thanks, Fran

P.S. I wish the Sno-Way forum was back so we could post Sno-Way questions in one spot.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have power to the red wire w/white stripe?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;1332030 said:


> Do you have power to the red wire w/white stripe?


Thanks for getting back to me Basher! :salute: I knew you would. I just checked and yes I have power to the red w/white stripe wire at both the motor solenoid and at the valves. I also have power to the brown wire at the motor solenoid. Is this bad? If I have power to the red/white, does this mean my receiver is OK?

I remember a year or two ago, I had a broken wire in the wire harness coming out of the receiver, which I respliced. I need to search my posts to figure out what wire it was. Maybe the same or a different wire has broken, unless you can think of some other cause.

Thanks, Fran

Found it!

Basher does it again!! I took the module out and found 2 red wires (one with white stripe) that had the covering worn off near the module. They were probably shorting out with the moisture in the area. I stripped back the braided cover and taped up the two wires. Put it back together and the plow works like new. The wires were rubbing on the fluid reservoir.

Thanks for helping us all out!!

Fran

PS--Tom, I guess it wasn't your fault after all!!! Just a bad design from Sno-Way..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't understand how they do it but it's not uncommon to find a broken/worn wire shorting inside the loam.


----------



## factorytek (Oct 6, 2013)

*Same Issue*

I have a Sno-Way 29 with the same symptoms as the OP (zero motion in any direction on the plow). One difference is that I have no power on the red/white wire that goes into the solenoid. No power on the brown wire going into the solenoid either.

It is the wireless model with the grey controller. The controller appears to be working and flashes when any of the buttons are pushed. None of the wires appear to be broken or defective in any way.

There are 12+ volts on the main input to the plow, the green light works on the receiver, but no power coming out of the receiver. All the fuses are ok.

Am I correct in assuming that the wireless receiver module is the issue?

Thanks


----------

